# Moving to Saudi - Khobar



## Steve&Nurana (Mar 15, 2014)

HI Guys, 

Some help is required, 

looking for some information for bringing my own baby sitter from Baku to Al-khobar, 

I will be sponsored by my new employer but I want to bring my own babysitter with us which will be funded by myself, can you please help on how we go about doing this ??

any info will be appreciated 

Steve & Nurana


----------



## s2classic (Apr 2, 2013)

Steve,

I left Saudi (Al Khobar) just over a year ago, after working there for 15 years! Unless it's changed, no expat is allowed to work or be in Saudi without a sponsor and without a sponsor, you cannot apply for a visa! If you have no visa, there is no way you'll get into the country! The sponsor normally has to be a Saudi based company or a Saudi national. Perhaps you could get your new company to sponsor your babysitter? Ultimately though, you would be fully responsible for her, providing accommodation, salary etc.

It's very common in Saudi, for Saudi families to hire maids/nannies from Asia, but they sponsor them and look after them and obviously she lives with the family. Usually the family retain the nannies passport. Hope this info helps.


----------

